# Trying to find the MX 1200 on the cheap!



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello,

Does anyone have a recommendation on where I can buy the URC MX-1200 for a decent price? The company that was going to provide it wants $600. I have seen it on ebay for less but will not buy it there as I was ripped off by a seller.

Thanks one and all!!!

Matthew


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

MLGamer said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone have a recommendation on where I can buy the URC MX-1200 for a decent price? The company that was going to provide it wants $600. I have seen it on ebay for less but will not buy it there as I was ripped off by a seller.
> 
> ...


amazon has a few seller selling it for $499

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B006ZDHGU8/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------

